# Vampire Shrimp-



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone else have any? C:

I currently have two in my 55G. @ 1inch a pc. Just over a week now and they're becoming quite active and fanning.

I'm just curious about their growth rate; anyone know?


----------

